
US Passport Operations in Response to Covid-19 - hsnewman
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/traveladvisories/ea/passport-covid-19.html
======
joezydeco
The backlog is now closing in on 5 months. I submitted a renewal in May with
the hopes of getting it before 2021. The check was cashed but the status is
still 'not found'. I'm not optimistic.

